# Watch Gecko Premium Milanese Diver...a review.



## Roger the Dodger

Ordered Sunday, arrived today, and very pleased indeed! This bracelet is one of Watch Gecko's 'prototype' items and was in their sale priced at £18 (RRP £68). It is advertised as being long, but I only had to remove two of the links and adjust the clasp in order for it to fit my 7.5" wrist perfectly. Available in polished or satin stainless steel, this is the satin one. It came very nicely packaged with a complimentary microfibre polishing cloth and three spring bars.










The mesh is beautifully made and has 4 removable plain metal links at the clasp, which is push button locking with a fold over safety clip. This is the 22mm lug version, there is also a 20mm version. This one tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 20mm at the clasp. The mesh is very substantial at 4mm thick. The mesh is welded to tubes at each end which I think gives a neater finish than just plain mesh links as on some shark meshes. It is very slick and supple. Some reviewers have said that there are some sharp edges, but I can find none on my example...it is very comfortable. The links are held in place by split pins which are simple to remove with the pin end of a spring bar tool.

All in all, a superb bracelet for the money!

















Tubed ends with notches make fitting simple.










The design of this particular watch case hides the ends...










Just two of the removable links needed taking out.

















Wrist shot...










Superb value for £18....if you want to try a mesh, get one before they go back to £68! :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

Looking good Roger and certainly suits the Tauchmeister :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875

Looking slick on that Milanese Roger, WatchGecko products of late have improved immensely in quality imo. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Steve D70

What a bargain, looks gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog

Can't go wrong for the money,I have two of their prototype bracelets,very pleased with them.


----------



## ab20000

Great purchase, they are £88 now so will hold off for now but keep and eye out for any sales.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

ab20000 said:


> Great purchase, they are £88 now so will hold off for now but keep and eye out for any sales.


 Are you sure you weren't looking at their Gallox Milanese which looks similar but as you say, £88? The Prototype Premium Milanese diver is still showing at £18 here...

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-stainless-steel-watch-strap-milanese-mesh-22mm.php


----------



## MrF-UK82

Great find this! I've had a few straps from them in the past and always found them to be very good quality. Especially when they are discounted too!

Just ordered a 22mm version. Can't go wrong for £18.00!!


----------



## ab20000

Just ordered one, thanks for posting the link mate. Should transform the Apeks.


----------



## NOTSHARP

Thanks for the heads-up. :thumbsup:

Ordered one for an upcoming project.

Steve.


----------



## ry ry

There is a discount code for 10% off too.

POSTCARD worked for me when I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## ry ry

Mine arrived today, I went for the 22mm polished butterfly, and its luuuvly.

For sixteen quid, including the discount code above, it's mind blowing value. Clasp feels solid and it's got a nice heft to it. Inside of the clasp is quite curved and I've got weirdly flat wrists but it doesn't dig in or anything. Didn't need to remove any links for a 7.25ish wrist, and no hair pinching either, which is pleasant!

It seems to be about 21.75mm but I'm completely ok with that, it won't grind against the inside of the lugs. The only thing I'm not 100% on is the hinge that attaches the clasp to the strap, it's tiny and weirdly stiff, but I assume that will losen up.

No photos yet - I popped it on an skx to have a look but it's for another watch I've got on order.

All in all an absolute winner. 8/10 would buy again.


----------



## ry ry

While I'm thinking about it, what's the crack with watchgecko"s prototype range? I assume they had a bunch made to basically give to people and get feedback before refining the product, rather than seconds or anything?

If it's the former, I'll make the effort to send them some feedback - they have some of the best customer service I've ever dealt with tbh


----------



## Roger the Dodger

ry ry said:


> While I'm thinking about it, what's the crack with watchgecko"s prototype range? I assume they had a bunch made to basically give to people and get feedback before refining the product, rather than seconds or anything?
> 
> If it's the former, I'll make the effort to send them some feedback - they have some of the best customer service I've ever dealt with tbh


 I think you are correct...while I found the split pins a doddle to remove with my Bergeon spring bar tool, I would prefer to see screwed pins instead, so maybe they'll take this on board. I did leave a review, but didn't mention screwed pins as several others had already done so. I don't know why some reviewers found it hard to remove the pins...perhaps they were pushing them in the wrong direction, but this is clearly marked with an arrow on the links, or perhaps they just weren't used to adjusting a bracelet...most non-WIS wouldn't attempt this...they'd take it to a jeweller.


----------



## ry ry

Heck, I know how to remove pins and still take them to my guy because I'm lazy af!

Thanks for the heads-up about these though mate. My favourite spontaneous horological purchase this year!


----------



## NOTSHARP

Mine arrived this morning.



Excellent value.

Steve.


----------



## Steve D70

Took advantage of their 20% off watches deal earlier today.

Basically buy a watch and buy £50 worth of straps and you get the straps free, got a stainless one for the watch to accompany the Ostrich leg and a mesh one for my Raketa, unfortunately the prototype doesn't come in 18mm so ordered a normal one.

I know nothing about the watches but they look quality and look fantastic so ordered this beauty. :toot:


----------



## Steve D70

Got it today along with the spare chamfered 5 link with a spare link, this strap is brushed on the outer links and 3 centre polished ones, the mesh one with quick release pins for my Rekata and a free wine bottle opener and polishing cloth.

Cant fault any of the straps including the Ostrich leg that comes with it, the watch is gorgeous and looks as good in person as in their pictures, it comes in a lovely dark wooden box and an outer black box with logo and another white outer sleeve.

Cannot fault a thing, very impressed with everything and I'll post pics of the watch elsewhere soon.


----------



## Steve D70

Here's a few of their straps/bracelets.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Glad your impressed, Steve...I was.


----------



## ry ry

I've been wearing the butterfly version daily for a week or so after finally getting around to adjusting it (2 links out, bang on perfect on 7.25", allowing a smige of extra room for the clasp)

Very comfortable, despite my concerns about butterfly clasps in general. my previous tiny niggles (width a fraction small so some lateral shuffle on the springbar, and the edge snags on clothing occasionally) are still a thing but it fits beautifully, the clasp action is just positive enough to satisfy and it's nicely weighted.

The fixings where the mesh ends are slightly agricultural on mine, they seem firmly affixed and for the money it's still incredible value, but I don't know if I would be delighted with them on a £70 strap?

Tl;dr strap is lovely, finish isn't *quite* premium imo, but it's more than enough. Plus I put out on an cheap Russian diver so I can't complain about the finishing when it's better than the watch it's on!


----------



## Chris 810

I bought one of the milanese in the sale just fitted it to my longines legend diver had to remove a link each side which took a while as i have never mucked about with a bracelet before, the thing sits very well is a good thickness and the polish works really well but, the clasp now wont lay flatit doesnt have enough curvature on it before i start bending things have i done something wrong adjusting the bracelet?

you can see one the photos below


----------



## Grzegorz

Very nice especially with that price tag.


----------



## Watchgrocer

Very nice and surprisingly you got it at very low price. :swoon:


----------



## Jet Jetski

Roger the Dodger said:


> All in all, a superb bracelet for the money!


 Quality.

Pity they don't do 18mm (my dad has mangled his fine milanese)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Jet Jetski said:


> Quality.
> 
> Pity they don't do 18mm (my dad has mangled his fine milanese)


 To be honest, I wouldn't call this a 'Millanese'...this is a 'Sharkmesh' which has bigger mesh than the other. A 'Millanese' has much finer mesh. Check out their other offerings under the 'Millanese' label.

This is 'Sharkmesh'...

[IMG alt="Genuine H Link Shark Mesh 316L Stainless Watch Strap" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.watchgecko.com/catalog/product/cache/f1b511f0a35debf90755c52eb57fa8d9/p/o/polished-wbg_1.jpg[/IMG]

And this is Millanese...


----------



## Jet Jetski

Roger the Dodger said:


> I wouldn't call this a 'Millanese'...this is a 'Sharkmesh﻿'﻿


 Yes, I am getting him a sharkmesh with deployant clasp to try, as he will probably mangle a milanese once more, plus which his right hand shakes a lot, so the milanese clasp is harder to fasten

I have bookmarked the watch gecko fine mesh milanese for when he tells me he doesn't like the shark mesh (which will probably end up on my Strela when it gets back from servicing!)


----------

